# Hensley For Sale



## ttugboatgreg (May 29, 2013)

getting ready to trade up to a fifth wheel and have a Hensley for sale

includes 2 hitch bars one is a 2" drop the other is a 4" drop

Also comes with the installation and user manual.

Located in MD 21787

asking $1350 or OBO


----------

